# Where is DIESEL??



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

We need you man. How many miles you at? Come back!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

magnusson said:


> We need you man. How many miles you at? Come back!


:iagree:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@*diesel

*He hasn't been on since May 2nd...and he just won MOTM too.

Unfortunately, this was his most recent post (on April 18th): http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...-delete-race-tune-install-19.html#post2822642



diesel said:


> You know, it seems as if my tenure here may need to draw to a conclusion. The people I have helped through the years have seemed to vanish and it's nothing but people who are all gung-ho about deleting and flame me every time I say anything against what they believe. God forbid I say anything against a delete. My car went 202K miles relatively trouble free, fully stock, and there are just one too many people on here who can't stand that fact. It's really getting old.
> 
> I am seriously considering taking a hiatus from moderating and from being on this forum. This has been building for a while and I think it may have just boiled over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MP81 said:


> @*diesel
> 
> *He hasn't been on since May 2nd...and he just won MOTM too.
> 
> Unfortunately, this was his most recent post (on April 18th): http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...-delete-race-tune-install-19.html#post2822642


Well, I for one am forever grateful for members like Diesel who cared enough to share invaluable, detailed information/experiences about the CTD. 

Being a former TDI owner I believe there are a lot of people like me out there who have already taken or will be taking the VW buyout $$$ and moving into CTD. Reading this forum, I've learned more about this car in 2 months than I did in 7 years of VW ownership. 

So thank you to Diesel, JBlackburn, IndyDiesel, XtremeRevolution, MP81, Beaurrr, HarleyGTP, BrandoFisher117, Tomko, Gator, BradHerr, KpaxFAQ, Obermd and countless others. Those of you going to Lordstown, wishing you happy Cruzin' and good times for sure!

Dennis
Parker, AZ


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

If this site starts losing the experts, it is very bad for the site. I read his posts even though I may not have replied to many of them, I learned from him and others like him. These experts are one of the reason I am a member and do appreciate their advice. This site needs people like DIESEL. Otherwise, it's just another useless website.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> If this site starts losing the experts, it is very bad for the site. I read his posts even though I may not have replied to many of them, I learned from him and others like him. These experts are one of the reason I am a member and do appreciate their advice. This site needs people like DIESEL. Otherwise, it's just another useless website.


Agreed!


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I was getting weary of the uncompromisising pro-delete mentality as well, which frankly is beyond silly.

And, I totally second what Rivergoer said. Indeed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

He and at least one other member have decided to part ways with Cruzetalk for at least the time being. They may return - we have had a few members over the years have left and then returned.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have to admit I spend most of my time on the Holden FB pages these days, but I still check in every so often. Diesel was always a good read.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, I don't understand the need for keyboard Ninjas to bash other people, or there beliefs. Especially in this setting. Its not like we are pushing politics over here int he D forum. **** you want to delete stuff from your car more power to you. You wan't to keep your car bone stock, and just drive it 200K miles and not have to monkey around. That is great too. The forum as whole will continue on but it is not as strong when experienced people decide to part ways.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

he was on the list for Lordstown but never showed up. was hoping to see him there.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Diesel is invaluable to the forum as a diesel guru. Thankfully he had very limited issues with his diesel, while some of us not so much. 

When warranty won't cover emission problems, and deleting became a more economical decision, it was a no brainer for me. While I never debated with diesel on the topic, I hate he felt like we were just gung ho on deleting. It was just more economic for me, I couldn't deal with the costs, down time, etc... GM still doesn't have a fix for the nOX sensor issues. Honestly the car is absolutely 10 fold better without the emissions, and I can only hope that it will be more reliable as it should be without the devastation a dpf, egr, can cause to a diesel engine. 

I do hope he returns. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Pretty sure that's exactly why he left... As per the quote given earlier in the thread... I posted here when I was having issues, he reached out and his advice was on point and helped me a lot,I appreciated that, I just decided to go a different route. 

No harm no foul, however based on reading the above last post he made, it seems all the deleted guys bothered him. 

Seems other than your love for Pirelli, which I used your advice when researching tires, your posts are very condescending. Your post confronting my post literally adds nothing valuable to this thread... 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I respect diesel but we're all adults here and it's no one's fault he left. If youre going to stand for any point of view you're going to get heat. It's part of life.

I hope he returns. He's always kinda been my yang when I get narrow sighted at times.

I know I took over a year off cause I was busy and frankly it got boring around here. The deleting brought back a shred of interest into the site again.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes it's sad to see him leave


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I hope diesel comes back, his knowledge and experience is valuable to the forum. He and I text on occasion. I wouldn't want to speak for him. 

He put miles on very fast and had a perspective I respected. I am putting miles on my car for work, this week was about 1300. Yesterday about 675 and six cups of coffee.

From my perspective, I would prefer the diesel part of the forum to have its own section for delete, mods etc. I currently don't have an interest in that and just would not go there. When I had less confidence in my ctd I had some interest in delete, I really don't today. I couldn't be happier with my ctd and like it the way it is.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Diesel was always great, didn't notice his anti delete attitude. Hopefully he comes back. I can see from both sides Pro and Con Delete. The weak point in the design 
is clearly the emissions and if you have no problems at all then thats awesome.
It would have been nice if GM would have made the system tougher, stronger and produce alot less soot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

His issue was with the pro-delete folks basically telling him he was an idiot for promoting the no-delete viewpoint.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

obermd said:


> His issue was with the pro-delete folks basically telling him he was an idiot for promoting the no-delete viewpoint.


Well thats not right. Hes a smart guy. Im hoping there were some warnings. I thought there is a no personnel attacks rule.
His opinion is his opinion.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I agree. Illegal delete should have it's own section. IMHO.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> His issue was with the pro-delete folks basically telling him he was an idiot for promoting the no-delete viewpoint.


Exactly this.

When he posted his last post about potentially leaving, I guess I didn't realize it was his plan - I was thinking it was purely hypothetical.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

sailurman said:


> I agree. Illegal delete should have it's own section. IMHO.


Seconded.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Forums usually die once the experts leave, I've been on a couple of forums and the only thing that keeps it alive is the resident experts.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Just curious why would we need an illegal delete section. As I tell my kids about social media, You don't have to read it if you don't want to. Don't click the link, don't click on that section, and you don't have to hit send.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think the issue is that the comments about deletes became like politics - getting inserted into places where they had no business being.

In many cases, directed at diesel.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

However, I myself have taken advice from him and he was a nice guy. It's a shame he wasn't at Lordstown. It was fun to meet the faces behind the accounts. lol


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Nobody directed anything at diesel. No one called diesel an idiot because he was anti delete. The fact is people have differing opinions on things, and it seemed like every time there was a civilized conversation going on about deletes, it was interrupted by pointless arguing over killing the environment, voiding warranties, one member even said that he hopes everyone that deletes their car has family members with asthma so they can watch them suffer as they kill them with their deleted Cruze. This nonsense got old, and people started defending themselves. Unfortunately some people looked at it as if they were getting picked on, when in reality all they had to do was not post in a thread about deletes, if they're against deletes. 

Diesel is an awesome guy and shared a huge huge amount of knowledge on this forum. Almost every very useful thread on here was started by or contributed to by him. Unfortunately, on a public forum you have to be open to other people's opinions. There's not always a right and a wrong side. You can't try to push your personal opinion as being the "right" way, and not expect others to disagree.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Just curious why would we need an illegal delete section. As I tell my kids about social media, You don't have to read it if you don't want to. Don't click the link, don't click on that section, and you don't have to hit send.


Because when I would sign on, there is like 9 separate delete threads occupying the active posts section. It was to the point I did just that, don't click and unintendedly left Diesel out there to fend for himself til enough was enough. Now we do click on them.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

You gotta be atleast at 210k miles by now and dump that jap junk civic you have, run the CTD to the ground and report back!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

magnusson said:


> You gotta be at least at 210k miles by now and dump that jap junk civic you have, run the CTD to the ground and report back!


IIRC he was running the Civic more and comparing his manual to my Accord and the US parts content. 



diesel said:


> Nice car! I wonder if it's the same 6M as what's in my Civic Hatch Sport. It's a pretty slick transmisison. On your window sticker, is your transmission made in India? Also, any issues with rev hang under spirited driving?





Merc6 said:


> Transmission says Japan on the window sticker. 70% USA/Canada parts content and whatever 15% of Japan being major sources of foreign parts content means. I guess that's kinda like how there is Republic of Germany screws all over the Cruze in some places and the shocks say Daewoo on them.
> 
> Just realized the dealer that had the car before is on the original sticker.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

"Where is DIESEL?" 

Apparently it's kinda like "I am Groot"


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

More like Where's Waldo? You find Waldo, you'll find DIESEL. Does DIESEL wear a red and white stocking cap? Cause if he does, I think we may just break the Waldo mystery.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

By popular demand, we're going to create a subsection for emissions issues. 

If there's a delete discussion, we're not the police. Do what you want; people do it on gas cars as well. If you're anti-delete, don't let it bother you. We'd prefer these discussions be kept to that section of the forum, and we'll try to move the topics there if they aren't. 

However, if people would like to keep their emissions systems intact and/or are just looking for advice on issues with the sensors that constantly go out on these things, please be helpful to members that may not want to go down the full emissions delete and tune pathway. 

If we see bullying or just generally idiotic behavior from users towards others from here on, you get kicked out. Simple as that. Act like adults and keep discussions respectful.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If I mention him multiple times in one post, will that make him come back quicker?
@*diesel*
@*diesel*
@*diesel*
@*diesel*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's my forecast if the tone of this thread continues:









The moderation team has deleted about a dozen posts in this thread today. XtremeRevolution has given a warning and now I'm giving this: if you've had posts deleted in this thread be prepared to take a vacation from CruzeTalk.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Obermd gets the hammer out and all of a sudden it seems quiet in here. :sleep006:


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Obermd gets the hammer out and all of a sudden it seems quiet in here. :sleep006:


The snowflakes are accumulating


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> Obermd gets the hammer out and all of a sudden it seems quiet in here. :sleep006:


And I really don't like getting the hammer out.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

The calm before the banhammer storm


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I really only saw one person in here worthy of the banhammer. Posts are gone now though.


----------

